# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Información

## Ismargon

Antes de nada,presentarme,ya que es mi primer mensaje en el foro.Un saludo a todos.
Lo segundo es pedir disculpas de antemano por si este mensaje no va a aqui,pero no veo el adecuado para mi consulta.

Tengo un proyecto de ocio,en el que necesito de un pequeño embalse,charca o similar para llevarlo a cabo.Sigo buscando uno ideal ya existente,pero ante las dificultades de poder comprar o alquilar uno ya en funcionamiento,me hacia la siguiente pregunta:

Como puedo hacer yo uno empezando desde 0? me imagino que sera dificilisimo y muy costoso,pero bueno a ver si aparece algo de luz a mis dudas.
Si alguien sabe del tema le agradeceria que me indicara todos los pasos necesarios y las posibilidades que haya para hacerlo(que maneras hay posibles y legales para llenar de agua el posible espacio)

----------


## Luján

Hola!

Creo que lo más fácil sería hacerte con la concesión de un club náutico o similar ya existente, o solicitar la misma para uno en el que aún no haya. Para estos trámites, deberías dirigirte a la CH correspondiente.

Lo de hacer un muro y retener aguas.... es mucho más complicado. Debes pedir derechos de uso del agua (Ley de Aguas) y mucha parafernalia más.

----------


## Ismargon

> Hola!
> 
> Creo que lo más fácil sería hacerte con la concesión de un club náutico o similar ya existente, o solicitar la misma para uno en el que aún no haya. Para estos trámites, deberías dirigirte a la CH correspondiente.
> 
> Lo de hacer un muro y retener aguas.... es mucho más complicado. Debes pedir derechos de uso del agua (Ley de Aguas) y mucha parafernalia más.




Gracias Lujan por la rapida respuesta!!!

En principio habia pensado en la posibilidad de obtener aguas subterraneas,para no tener que poner muros ni nada.
La mayoria de pantanillos que he visto que me pueden interesar son de fincas privadas y que los hicieron en su momento como abrevadero o para regadio,asi que no creo que sea posible conseguir una concesion sobre los mismos.
Por cierto,hay algun enlace donde se pueda ver las masas de aguas pertenecientes a una cuenca hidrografica(en este caso la del Guadalquivir) para poder saber de alguna manera si puedo optar a pedir la licitacion de alguno de ellos?

Gracias de nuevo.  

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Para las balsas privadas todo sería cuestión de hablar con sus dueños.


Enlaces, los hay, para "todas" las masas de aguas de todas las demarcaciones. Pongo las comillas porque la inmensa mayoría de las balsas privadas de riego no se encuentran listadas en ningún sitio.

Aparte del listado del mismo foro o de su web matriz, tienes el listado de la Sociedad de Presas y Embalses (SEPREM) o, mejor pues puedes geolocalizarlas, el visor SIG del propio Ministerio: http://sig.marm.es/snczi/visor.html

Para licitaciones, ya tendrías que ir al estamento correspondiente.

¿Se podría saber cuál sería la actividad que planteas? pues en balsas privadas no me suena que puedas hacer las típicas de navegación o buceo, por sus dimensiones.

----------


## Ismargon

efectivamente no puede ser una balsa de ragadio privada.Tendria que ser algo mas grande.El listado de empbalses del Seprem me lo tengo visto de arriba a abajo,pero a parte de esos hay muchos mas(como es logico,privados).Por ejemplo,hoy he estado viendo uno que le dieron(o licitaron) a una empresa...pero el embalse esta abandonado,alli nadie coge agua para nada,ni para regar y sin embargo,como comento,"pertenece" a una empresa.Quizas esa empresa no la use ya,pero tiene la licencia de uso durante x años.Este pequeño embalse no aparece en la pagina de Seprem,Por eso me gustaria saber(si hay alguna manera posible) donde mirar las licitaciones o cesiones de la cuenca hidrografica del Guadalquivir para poder solicitar yo.
En fin,creo que es algo muy complicado,pero emprender un negocio nunca dijeron que fuera facil.

Gracias nuevamente.

P.D.:acabo de ojear el enlace que me has puesto y solo he mirado un pantano y la explotacion es erronea jejeje curioso que no este actualizado(por lo menos el que yo he visto cambio de "dueño" hace ya muchos años)

----------


## Luján

Sí, bueno. Los datos de las fichas del Ministerio tienen muchos errores. Aquí en el foro hemos descubierto unos cuantos.

Creo que lo mejor sería que te dirigieras directamente a la CHG (http://www.chguadalquivir.es/opencms...chg/index.html) y les preguntaras a ellos.

----------


## Ismargon

Gracias Lujan por todo. Un saludo

----------

